# Cracked Pistons vs Warranty



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Losing 1 qt between changes Is not normal, let alone every 1,000.

You may be better off paying for it and fighting it later. Can always take GM to small claims this is open close book.


----------



## randomdude (Jan 13, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Losing 1 qt between changes Is not normal, let alone every 1,000.


Yeah, good luck getting GM to admit that.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

randomdude said:


> *BACKGROUND:*
> - Had to take the wife's 2017 Cruze in for service (all oil changes covered by dealer) a few months ago @ ~57800 mi. I noted rough idle and the fact that I had to add 2 qts of oil (to hit min on the dipstick) a week prior to bringing it in. Was informed that 1 qt per 1000 mi was considered acceptable...REALLY?!? in 2020?
> 
> - Was told to bring the car by in 1k mi (~58800) and again at 2k mi (~59800) to check the oil level...which my wife the 1st did and they said it was fine but she said they were very nonchalant about it and didn't document anything, just looked at the dipstick and sent her on her way. She never took it in for the 2k check, don't get me started on that.
> ...


Warranty expired 200 miles ago right? If so, I'd be talking to them about good faith warranty repairs and about how you had concerns 2-3000 miles before the warranty expired. No reason you should have to pay for something that would have been covered had they done some legwork.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> Warranty expired 200 miles ago right? If so, I'd be talking to them about good faith warranty repairs and about how you had concerns 2-3000 miles before the warranty expired. No reason you should have to pay for something that would have been covered had they done some legwork.


This. You presented concerns BEFORE the warranty expired. It should be covered.


----------



## randomdude (Jan 13, 2020)

Fireworks234 said:


> Warranty expired 200 miles ago right? If so, I'd be talking to them about good faith warranty repairs and about how you had concerns 2-3000 miles before the warranty expired. No reason you should have to pay for something that would have been covered had they done some legwork.


Quick Update:
- Yesterday's offer from GM was to cover 40% of the total bill. For whatever reason when I dropped the car off and explained everything in detail, the appropriate information about me bringing this up before didn't get to the service manager <read: NOT shocked> 

- Current quote is to change out all 4 pistons but they haven't cracked the block open yet to see what kind of scoring is on the cylinder walls or if there is issue with the valve(s). I expressed my main fear at this point which is the high risk of scope creep once they start digging around in the motor but they won't get started until I agree to they payment.

- The tech got the service manager on the phone (was at lunch) and updated him with the fact that I brought this up before but it wasn't documented and FORTUNATELY the tech from my last oil change when all this originally came up was there and vouched for what I was saying so they are going to re-submit to GM and see if they will change the 40% offer...so we wait until tomorrow....again.

*Any recommendations from anybody who has had to has been through this before would be well appreciated.*


----------

